# Herping around Vic



## cheekabee (Oct 11, 2014)

Haven't posted for a while here but here are some recent reptiles and amphibians I have found back from autumn to now

These southern toadlets were found back in autumn and showed quite a bit of variation in color and pattern. Southern toadlets don't spawn in water instead lay their eggs in nests which they guard until the floods arrive that allow the eggs hatch. Unfortunately these guys are endangered and are in decline.



Southern Toadlet by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Southern Toadlet (Pseudophryne semimarmorata) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr

Some other frogs that are still plentiful around Melbourne are Common froglets, southern brown tree frogs and Spotted Marsh frogs. These guys also show a ton of variation in colour and pattern.



Common froglet by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Southern Brown tree Frog by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


IMG_5730 by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr

A day trip to two spots in central vic reveled quite a diversity of reptiles and amphibians the highlight being a pink tailed worm lizard which are a threatened species so was very glad to see these guys.



Pink-tailed Worm Lizard (Aprasia parapulchella) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Pink-tailed Worm Lizard (Aprasia parapulchella) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


IMG_6007 by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


IMG_6020 by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Peron's tree frog by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr

At a different spot I found some cool geckos and skinks.



IMG_6055 by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Marbled gecko by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


morethia boulengeri by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr

Another short day trip to the balslat pains surprisingly reveled a nearly all the reptiles that naturally occur in the area the highlight being two endangered delma impar one being a juvenile which are rare to encounter 



IMG_5869 by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


IMG_5856 by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


IMG_5881 by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


IMG_5892 by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


IMG_5894 by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr

On the other side of Melbourne white lip snakes and blotched blue tounges are common unfortunately I missed a Stunning Swamp skink that was under a log. 



IMG_6392 by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Untitled by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


IMG_6378 by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


IMG_6373 by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr

Here are some other random pics from around Melbourne



Eulamprus tympanum by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


IMG_62419 by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Swamp Wallaby by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


IMG_5718 by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


IMG_0450 by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr

Although foxes kill a large amount of native animals around Australia it was sad to see this pinioned one 



Poisoned Feral Fox by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr

Finally the highlight of this year so far is two Aprasia striolata! which were were found on the extreme eastern edge of their distribution. 



aprasia striolata by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


aprasia striolata by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


aprasia striolata by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr

Hope you enjoy


----------



## Dragon_77 (Oct 11, 2014)

Awesome photos thanks for sharing your photos on APS Reptile forum


----------



## NickGeee (Oct 11, 2014)

Awesome photos Akash! That wallaby looks creepy as haha.
Aprasia and delma photos are awesome, I would imagine the pain to get them posing right.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Oct 12, 2014)

Fantastic photos. Do you use a tripod for these shots?

I did my honours research thesis on the autecology of _Apraisa parapuchella_. 

Any sightings of species of significance should really be registered with one of the atlases. NatureShare is a good free alternative. Kept in isolation, these sightings are as good as invisible to people working on protecting these species.


----------



## Channaz (Oct 12, 2014)

Superb pictures!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Oct 12, 2014)

some great pics there mate


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice shots mate! Keep up the good herping.


----------



## solar 17 (Oct 14, 2014)

"GREAT" pics ...but on the foxes, l wouldn,t wish cruelty on any animal but having seen them eat the stomachs out of "very young" lambs l have lost my love for them...but once again "great pics" ~B~


----------

